# Which are the five greatest works by Josquin des Prez in your opinion?



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

The works are ordered more or less chronologically. Define "greatest" as you wish. If you choose _Other(s)_, please tell us here in the comments section which work(s) you had in mind.

You may change your vote later.

=================================================================

1. Missa Pange lingua (7 votes)
2. Nymphes des bois (7 votes)
3. Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae (6 votes)
4. Miserere mei Deus (6 votes)
5. Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales (6 votes)
6. Missa Gaudeamus (5 votes)
7. Missa de Beata Virgine (4 votes)
8. Missa L'homme armé sexti toni (3 votes)
9. Ave Maria... Virgo serena (3 votes)
10. Inviolata, integra et casta es Maria (2 votes)

Total votes at the moment: 13.

Last update: 01/02/2022.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm definitely, definitely unqualified as regards this level of detailed knowledge about this era and also Des Prez, but one of the most well-known, most recorded and famous works is his "_Deploration sur la Mort d'Ockegem", _also called_ "Nymphes des Bois"




_
This recording is from their Cecus - Agricola - Rue album, it's not the version in their Des Prez album.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

1. Missa Gaudeamus:





2. Inviolata, integra et casta es Maria:





3. Miserere mei Deus:









4. La déploration de Johannes Ockeghem: Nymphes des bois: 





5. Missa Sine nomine:
Josquin: Missa Sine Nomine - 1a. Kyrie 1

My next 5:

6. Other: O Virgo virginum:
Des Prez: O Virgo virginum à 6

7. Missa Pange lingua: 
Josquin Des Prez “Missa Pangue lingua” Ensemble Clément Janequin, 1986

8. Missa L'homme armé sexti toni:
Missa L’Homme Armé sexti toni : Agnus Dei

9. Ave Maria, gratia plena ... virgo serena: 
Ave Maria, gratia plena ... virgo serena
Ave Maria

10. Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi:
Qui habitat in adiutorio altissimi à 24 (Vocal)


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

I wish I knew ten pieces well enough for choosing five out of them.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Missa Gaudeamus
Missa de beata Virgine
Stabat Mater
Salve regina
Deploration sur la Mort d'Ockeghem


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Religious music ..argh .. (exits thread quickly)


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Missa Pange lingua
Messes de l’homme armé super voces musicales
Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae
Missa de Beata Virgine
Missa Gaudeamus


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

The celestial _Qui Habitat_ was one of my main musical discoveries this year. Twenty four voices and yet it's still so harmonious and sublime!


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Addendum to my choices: Josquin's motets are essential, wonderful works, particularly _La déploration de Johannes Ockeghem_, which I didn't recognize from the poll listing in its alternate name of _Nymphes des bois_. It's a beautifully haunting piece.

I must admit that keeping all the intricate names straight is one of the biggest hurdles in Renaissance music appreciation!


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

Xisten267 said:


> The celestial _Qui Habitat_ was one of my main musical discoveries this year. Twenty four voices and yet it's still so harmonious and sublime!


_Qui Habitat_ was my introduction to Joaquin's music. According to Fabrice Fitch (_Renaissance Polyphony_, p. 146) his authorship of this piece is very unlikely. Leeman Perkins (Josquin's _Qui Habitat_ and the Psalm Motets) says his authorship is strongly likely, and he cites others who consider it core Josquin. In either case, it's masterful.

My picks are very similar my almost-namesake Josquin13's:
Illibata Dei virgo nutrix
Qui Habitat
Missa Gaudeamus
Miserere mei Deus
Nymphes des bois


----------



## Doublestring (Sep 3, 2014)

El Grillo (frottola)
Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Missa La sol fa re mi
Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae
Mille Regretz (chanson)
He wrote several essential Renaissance masses, but also excelled at secular genres.


----------



## jimcal (23 d ago)

Here is my list -

Missa de Beata Virgine
Missa Gaudeamus
Deploration sur la Mort d'Ockeghem
Missa L'homme armé sexti toni:
Inviolata, integra et casta es Maria


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

Missa “L’homme armé” super voces musicales (1490s ?)
:: Turner/Pro Cantione Antiqua [Archiv]

_Inviolata, integra et casta à 5_ (c. 1500)
:: Orlando Consort [Archiv]

_Miserere mei, Deus_ (c. 1504)
:: Testolin/De labyrintho [Stradivarius]

Missa “Hercules Dux Ferrariae” (c. 1504)
:: Hilliard Ensemble [EMI]

JOSQUIN des Prez or Mathurin FORESTIER: _Veni sancte spiritus_ (?)
:: Kirkman/Binchois Consort [Hyperion]


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Went for 4 of the obvious ones: the Déploration sur la mort d'Ockeghem, the Missa Pange lingua and Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae, and the Inviolata. My 5th I'm the first one to vote for: the Missa Ave maris stella, which is a simple, direct, absolutely beautiful work, with one of my favourite recordings of any Josquin mass:


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Added a list of the top ten most voted works of the poll in the first post. I'll keep updating the numbers of the list as new votes appear.

By the way, happy new year to you all!


----------

